# Theme from jurassic park hal leonard sheet music - what's included?



## erica-grace (Nov 18, 2021)

Theme from Jurassic Park - Deluxe Score - John Williams Signature Edition Orchestra


Performance time - ca. 5:30




www.halleonard.com





They sometimes list the works, and/or have a screenshot, but not this time. Can someone who has this tell me what's there? I am specifically looking for "Journey To The Island"



(all of it)

Thanks!


----------

